
Tackling Inequality in Gifted-And-Talented Programs - pulisse
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2015/09/inequality-gifted-programs-schools-testing/405013/?single_page=true
======
pulisse
tl;dr After the Houston school district introduced universal IQ testing for
2nd graders, the number of minority and low-income students in gifted programs
went up significantly (without changing the admission standards of those
programs).

